# whistle training



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Our Wrex is sort of a good whistler. He's only a couple of months old, but managed to copy a part of the repertoire of the nightingale the breeder we bought him from kept.

Now we'd like to teach him some whistling tunes because his regular song starts off pretty quiet, but has 2 horrible screeching notes in it, which really kill any relaxed vibe in the room :blush:

So I was wondering how we should go about doing this. Does anyone have any tips and tricks? Maybe links to sound clips which help?

I'm also wondering if there is a limit to how much they will learn. E.g. if he learnes a few new songs, will he sort of forget about his current screech song?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I pick out youtube videos I like of a cockatiel whistling( Im a terrible whistler) and then play them a few times when my male starts getting vocal, If I hear the new whistle from him I go give him some head scratches and tell him hes a good boy Mostly cupid just picks up stuff on his own I dont really do too much to get him to whistle certian things other than repeat them to him alot. Unfortunately I cant help with the annoying song because Cupid makes some of the most aggrevating noises ever, I just tolerate them....

Ive only being doing simple whistles so far....wolf whistle and he can whistle pretty bird, and hes learning the charge whistle right now.


----------



## vaneupr (Jul 11, 2011)

I had bad luck with my birds, because the didn't learn anything i try to teach them, they had their own repertoire and it was really annoying. But later i learn that in my case, they were looking to mate with the cockatiels hen so it was like their noisy songs function perfectly to capture the attention of the hens. Like if the more noisy songs, the more atractive the male is for the hen. So i give up lol  but good luck in your case, is only one cockatiel you have? 

I had one like 10 years ago and that one learn the songs i teach him, but he was my only cockatiel.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Recorded my own voice i learned cookie to wolf whistle by on my phone lol


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

i teached reynie to whistle by whistling. i dont know their limit, but mine only can remember 3 sings as limit.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

i have a female who rarely make a noice..never even her chirp..only in the morning she will flock call loud as a speaker..thats itt. i sometimes think she is mute..haahaha. or is it becox i dont talk to her much???


----------

